# Termites in Vivarium?



## Silverlava (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello, we are new to the world of dart frogs and trying our best to keep these guys healthy, but I'm currently at my wits end.

We purchased 4 froglets at the local reptile show a few months ago. However, since then it appears they all have died. (2 yellow splash backs (black with a solid yellow back, I don't remember any other name for them), one green and bronze, and one bumblebee dart.) The tank is plenty big enough with tons of hiding places, so they were doing fine with that. Then the temperature spiked into the 90s, and we lost 3 of them. We found 2 bodies(the splashbacks), but not the third (the bumblebee). The green and bronze has been doing well, but today we just can't find him anywhere. And he is usually very easy to find. It is quite hot (85-90 maybe) and although there is a running water feature (75 degrees) we cannot bring the tank temp down any more than that. 

My main concern is that there are these large holes developing in the mopani wood we used as a part of the background, accompanied by sawdust. I read that darts loved termites, so I figured it would work itself out. However, with the tank now lacking frogs, I'm wondering if the termites killed and/or ate the frogs, and what we should now do to try and protect the rest of the tank (and the house) from the termites eating the whole thing? I don't want to put more frogs in the tank until I can fix the temperature or figure out and fix the reason why they are dying.

Additionally there is a large number of live plants I would like to save, so I don't think fumigating the tank would be possible... 

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

From what you describe, it sounds like you have some type of wood boring insect, but it's not Subterranean termites. 
Our native/naturalized termites are incapable of killing your frogs alone.
Subterranean termites don't leave wood shavings. Dry wood termites leave small micro wood pellets droppings, not shavings, or sawdust.
Can you take a pic of the damage to help in the identification of the corporate?
It could be ants, or some type of beetles. What was the source of your wood? 
What type of food you have been feeding your frogs?
Try removing your frogs, and doing a Co2 bomb in your vivarium.


----------

